# Tinned peaches or fresh peaches



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,Just wondering if tinned peaches are just as good as fresh peaches,more so for the effect of helping with bowl movements Thanks


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, peaches are a FODMAP high food, so if you are on that diet don't eat them. If you are otherwise eating them for the fiber and vitamins, I always would go with fresh. The vitamin content will be higher and the sugar content lower. Whenever there is a choice between fresh and processed; eat fresh.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If peaches give you diarrhea and excess gas, tinned peaches would be better (in natural juice) as the cooking needed to can them destroys most of the sorbitol that makes the stools loose (but if they have a lot of high fructose corn syrup added that could up the gassiness in the fructose sensitive).If you want them to loosen up your stools you want fresh with all the sorbitol intact (as long as that doesn't make you too gassy). Juice and dried also still has the sorbitol in it. Cooked/canned does not.


----------



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you both for he help,I need some type of fruit to keep he stools soft,I can't eat pears,and grapes don't seem to help,only peaches .You mention dried fruit,would dried peaches or prunes keep the stools softI haven't heard of the fodmap diet,it's just trail and error Thanks again


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Dried prunes are the best known dried fruit for softening up stools, but dried peaches or apricots will also work, just make sure you drink enough water since being dry they don't have the same water as fresh fruit and you do want there to be enough water for the sorbitol to keep in the stool.


----------



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you


----------

